# DON'T use AMD dual core optimizer on INTEL!



## niko084 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well I figured what the heh I'll give it a shot... Ya worked real well...

All the way to the point I restarted...
Needless to say welcome screen, windows starts loading, bang restart...
Ya it does that endlessly...

DON'T INSTALL IF YOU HAVE AN INTEL CHIP!

Thankfully for registry editing from a command prompt I was able to take it back out, get into windows and uninstall it.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 13, 2007)

Some people would have found that pretty obvious already...

AMD is hardly going to release something that boosts the performance of it's biggest rival after all.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 13, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Some people would have found that pretty obvious already...
> 
> AMD is hardly going to release something that boosts the performance of it's biggest rival after all.



I figured it would give me an error or something saying you have an intel chip or no amd hardware found. You know a little bit of error trapping, but no their programmers are LAZY!

Anyways it's not that big of a deal, but people were asking, and I know if I screw something up, it really doesn't matter, and under the case it was more of a windows patch then amd specific and it worked, that would have been pretty cool.

I guess I'll just have to wait for Server 2008 to be released.


----------



## rick22 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well the last time i looked my AMD cpu didn't say INTEL next to it..


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 13, 2007)

.......


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 13, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Well I figured what the heh I'll give it a shot... Ya worked real well...
> 
> All the way to the point I restarted...
> Needless to say welcome screen, windows starts loading, bang restart...
> ...



What were you thinking? Wow, brave soul, at least now you know!!


----------



## niko084 (Feb 13, 2007)

rick22 said:


> Well the last time i looked my AMD cpu didn't say INTEL next to it..



You are correct but as I stated above.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 13, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> What were you thinking? Wow, brave soul, at least now you know!!



Heh people were asking, wouldn't hurt me any if something like happened went wrong anyways. So it was all for the good of others


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 13, 2007)

*MIXED BAG guys... common-sense/vs. errtrapping on coder's part*

Fellas, this one's a "mixed bag", imo @ least (I read the thread where Niko installed it on an INTEL chipset & cpu setup is why I state this):

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=261371#post261371

BOTH parties are "right & wrong" here...

1.) If it's an AMD product, for AMD hardwares? Heck - do NOT install it on INTEL stuff!

&

2.) Yes, AMD should have built a CPU detection routine into it, JUST IN CASE somebody tries to install it on INTEL stuff!

(Either way? Lose/Lose situation... common-sense should have prevailed on the user's part, but also the developers should have put in a routine to check for the CPU type it was being installed to!)

APK


----------



## niko084 (Feb 13, 2007)

Alec§taar said:


> Fellas, this one's a "mixed bag", imo @ least (I read the thread where Niko installed it on an INTEL chipset & cpu setup is why I state this):
> 
> BOTH parties are "right & wrong" here...
> 
> ...



Lol I responded in the other thread...


----------



## largon (Feb 13, 2007)

rick22 said:


> Well the last time i looked my AMD cpu didn't say INTEL next to it..


Mine does:


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 13, 2007)

largon said:


> Mine does:



Well, maybe you should try it!!


----------



## largon (Feb 13, 2007)

I reckon it's not a DC chip.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 13, 2007)

largon said:


> I reckon it's not a DC chip.



It's not... lol


----------



## InfDamarvel (Feb 13, 2007)

Well this is common sense.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 13, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Some people would have found that pretty obvious already...
> 
> AMD is hardly going to release something that boosts the performance of it's biggest rival after all.



AMD need to fix their software. It needs to do a CPU ID check and NOT install on non-AMD systems... or, at a minimum, be HARMLESS in a non AMD environment.

To bring a system down... and put data, time and money at risk... is not professional behaviour.

And in America they expose themselves to a liability.  sue sue sue


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 13, 2007)

Who is this Sue girl anyway? She must be HOT. Everyone talks about her...


----------



## Zubasa (Feb 13, 2007)

Completely Bonkers said:


> AMD need to fix their software. It needs to do a CPU ID check and NOT install on non-AMD systems... or, at a minimum, be HARMLESS in a non AMD environment.
> 
> To bring a system down... and put data, time and money at risk... is not professional behaviour.
> 
> And in America they expose themselves to a liability.  sue sue sue


It is a good thing for AMD if someone kill their Intel system


----------



## niko084 (Feb 13, 2007)

Zubasa said:


> It is a good thing for AMD if someone kill their Intel system



Kinda but seeing lazy points is not putting pluses in my side for considering building 17 opteron servers for a company in the next month.....


I think due to lazyiness I'll use Xeons.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow.



F+


See me after class.


----------



## ktr (Feb 13, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> .......



lol, ket...thats what i am thinking.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 13, 2007)

Steevo said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heh you don't know till you know. And it's not my fault AMD doesn't say anything about not working with intel, nor does it have error trapping.

Like I said worth the shot would have been kinda cool, didn't hurt anything, just makes amd's programmers look lazy.


----------



## ktr (Feb 13, 2007)

niko084 said:


> And it's not my fault AMD doesn't say anything about not working with intel, nor does it have error trapping.



...

 

look at the title of the download page...
http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_9706,00.html

it says:



> AMD Athlon™ 64/FX Processor Utilities and Updates



not 



> AMD Athlon™ 64/FX & Intel Dual Core Processor Utilities and Updates




AMD Dual-Core Optimizer is not really a Optimizer..but a PATCH!



> The AMD Dual-Core Optimizer can help improve some PC gaming video performance by *compensating for those applications that bypass the Windows API for timing by directly using the RDTSC (Read Time Stamp Counter) instruction.* Applications that rely on RDTSC do not benefit from the logic in the operating system to properly account for the affect of power management mechanisms on the rate at which a processor core's Time Stamp Counter (TSC) is incremented. The AMD Dual-Core Optimizer helps to correct the resulting video performance effects or other incorrect timing effects that these applications may experience on dual-core processor systems, by periodically adjusting the core time-stamp-counters, so that they are synchronized.



AMD dual core suffered a performance loss due to a bad scheduleing issue...pretty much other way of say its a bug/flaw


----------



## niko084 (Feb 13, 2007)

Aww okay.. Well I didn't read ALL the nitty gritty details. But either way, I knew I was asking for something that wouldn't work. I knew what I was getting into...

But they still really should error trap that, if anything else on load of the program...

Like I said before person upgrades system goes from amd dual core to intel without re-setup on windows. Poof system is screwed unless they know how to edit registry from the command prompt.


----------



## AshenSugar (Feb 14, 2007)

this isnt a cpu design flaw/bug, its a windows flaw/bug like the k6/k6-2 win95 bug back in the day, back then ms even admited they screwed up.

this time they put out a patch that dose the same thing as the amd patch, just that ms's is reg based only nothing really installed

the perf issue can effect intel systems on some apps, but till pretty recently intel hasnt had dual core chips, they at best had HT(fake dual core)

this falls on MS and the software/game makers sholders(perf issues) because if they made better software this wouldnt have ever been an issue.


----------



## SK-1 (Feb 14, 2007)

makes AMD programmers look lazy????OMFG,...Best spin of the year so far.
looks like the AMD programmers did their part in helping clean up that gene pool thing.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 14, 2007)

SK-1 said:


> makes AMD programmers look lazy????OMFG,...Best spin of the year so far.
> looks like the AMD programmers did their part in helping clean up that gene pool thing.



Erm... Error trapping is standard. If my little brother at 15 could do better error trapping, that really says something.

And alike I said before, I didn't expect it to do anything, I just figured if it did that would be pretty cool. But as I said before I didn't know it was an AMD only issue either. I was under the belief from the few quick boards I read on its release that is was a problem for both, and AMD just wrote a fix. People were asking if it worked for Intel chips, nobody replied with anything. I figured what the heh, I can give it a shot it's not a big deal no matter what happens.

There was no stupidity in this at all. Something just went wrong, figured I would tell people so hopefully not too many other people said "fine I'll just try it myself", and turned out to be that the patch has poor programming end of story, and it does have poor programming.

It wouldn't be so funny if you have an intel computer and you had a few kids and one of them got told by his buddy who has an AMD system to install this patch and it will make your computer run faster, and your kid did it, and boom snap your system wont boot...

Doesn't sound so meaningless any funny anymore does it?

Better yet add to it, make it something a little more serious, you rely on your computer for work, and need it to do your work and it happened. Take it a step further and say you don't know how to edit your registry from a command prompt. Okay have fun with the Geek Squad at $90 an hour for the next 8 hours while they ponder on how to make this work.. End up backing up your data and reinstalling windows.

Now a few lines of code really doesn't look so stupid, and *you should know better*.

Think beyond yourself, you will see something.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 14, 2007)

I notice how everyone giving me s*** here has an AMD processor.. I guess you don't like to admit their programmers failed.

Don't worry Intel has failed just as hard, and I have 2 AMD systems in the other room.


----------



## ktr (Feb 14, 2007)

I vote for a lock thread....


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 14, 2007)

I never knew this existed.


----------



## Darksaber (Feb 14, 2007)

*Alright guys. This was reported, but I will not lock it yet. If I see one more "AMD/INTEL flame" of any sort (even a spark of a flame ) I will close this thread.

Sound good?

Now have fun and a good night gentlemen*

cheers
DS


----------



## niko084 (Feb 14, 2007)

Eh I don't think anyone is really flaming AMD/INTEL...

More like most are flaming me for being "stupid" or something. 
I knew I was asking for trouble, I knew what could have happened.
It's not like I'm completely ignorant and stupid.


----------



## Darksaber (Feb 14, 2007)

ah it becomes a flame war so easily  and there is no flaming on my turf, thus the harsh warning.

cheers
DS


----------



## niko084 (Feb 14, 2007)

Darksaber said:


> ah it becomes a flame war so easily  and there is no flaming on my turf, thus the harsh warning.
> 
> cheers
> DS



Yes thats true, very true.


----------



## Zero Cool (Feb 14, 2007)

you really have to be an idiot to use AMD software on Intel...


----------



## niko084 (Feb 14, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> you really have to be an idiot to use AMD software on Intel...



Lol here we go again.... Maybe you should read some ^^^^^^^


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 14, 2007)

Enough, this is the last warning.  I suggest the next person who posts, think very carefully about what they say.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 14, 2007)

Eh just lock it... I only posted it to save other people from trying it.
There really isn't much discussion to even have about it.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 14, 2007)

@niko,

I, and others, appreciate you bringing this issue to our attention. Thanks.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 15, 2007)

This thread makes my brain hurt. Enough.


----------

